
Termite : Erlang-style concurrency for Gambit Scheme  - vorador
http://code.google.com/p/termite/
======
jerf
It does look more complete than most things that claim to be "Erlang-style",
including the idea of "links" and the ability for messages to go between
machines, two things typically forgotten when a language tries to wrap itself
in the phrase "Erlang-style". Can't speak to the quality itself since I've
never tried it. I just wanted to post this since claiming to be "Erlang-style"
while not implementing any of the functionality that actually makes Erlang
different (links, automatic cross-machine serialization, OTP) is becoming a
pet peeve.

------
bulanga
Does anyone know how processes are implemented in termite?

I remember looking at candygram a while ago (erlang style message passing for
python) and reading that a 'process' uses the OS's underlying thread so you
can't scale the number of processes like you could on erlang.

Not that it's been a bottleneck for me but I'm just curious.

------
Scramblejams
This looks very cool -- I was totally stoked when it first came out several
years ago. Sadly it looks to not be very active. Last commit seems to be in
May, then 2008 before that...

~~~
andrewcooke
back when i tried using it (also several years ago), i was pretty
disappointed. i can no longer remember the details, but i much preferred
erlang (despite preferring scheme to erlang from a language pov).

i looked back through my blog and found this comment -
<http://www.acooke.org/cute/TermitevEr0.html>

"Even when Termite works (and I couldn't get it to work reliably), it differs
in functionality compared to Erlang. A single Gambit instance is a single
process - its "threading" is implemented using continuations - and so (unlike
Erlang) it cannot automatically use a dual core. ... [I]f you want a system
that just works, use Erlang.

~~~
mononcqc
That's okay, though. Concurrency =/= parallelism. The most important part is
being able to build independent blocks that can interact. Having them run at
the same time is just a nicety on top of it, but it's in no way essential.

Erlang worked that way from the 80s until 2006, when it started supporting SMP
in R11B.

------
vlisivka
Erlang-style messaging in bash 4.0 :-)

<http://vlisivka.pp.ua/uk/erlang_sh>

